# And we had a Little Lamb....



## smokin' dick (Sep 30, 2008)

Haven't had any Lamb for some time, saw this little 3 pounder in the case so here goes.
A few garlic cloves inserted inside and then sprinkled with some lemon-pepper and garlic salt.



After about an hour in the smoke.



Sliced and on a plate with a smoked onion.



Plate with some sugar snap peas. Tasty. Enjoy.


----------



## werdwolf (Sep 30, 2008)

Looks good and nice Q VIEW.  What kind of smoke did you use and what internal temperature did you take it to?


----------



## smokin' dick (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks.
I used some Pear Wood for the smoke and Wicked Good Lump for the fuel.
Internal temp was 138*, meant to take it off at 135*. Put in a cooler wrapped in foil for a couple hours while the ABTs  were getting dressed for dinner in a little Hickory smoke.


----------

